# Uber XL



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

I added my 2008 Audi Q7 to my vehicles which qualifies for Uber XL, I'm going to use it for XL only no X at all. Will give it a shot this weeked just to test the waters. I was wondering if the XL rides come randomly, or better luck will be at places such as airports, stadiums an so on ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

You’ll get them anywhere, anytime. Some may even be a single or a couple looking for a roomier ride. Lots of those going to and from the airport with tons of luggage so learn how to load efficiently.

Drinking nights, expect a lot of drunks so be careful puke wise! You’ll also get the rides from Home Depot, Ikea and others wishing to use your SUV as a moving van. Good luck!


----------



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> You'll get them anywhere, anytime. Some may even be a single or a couple looking for a roomier ride. Lots of those going to and from the airport with tons of luggage so learn how to load efficiently.
> 
> Drinking nights, expect a lot of drunks so be careful puke wise! You'll also get the rides from Home Depot, Ikea and others wishing to us your SUV as a moving van. Good luck!


Thanks!
Can you refuse the Ikea/HD rides ? I have no problem with luggages, but deffinately don't want to put cement bags in my car.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, it affects your AR and many believe your requests may get throttled but my Lux SUV is not a moving truck. Rent one from uhaul for $19.99 and move your own stuff.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Tnycman said:


> I added my 2008 Audi Q7 to my vehicles which qualifies for Uber XL, I'm going to use it for XL only no X at all. Will give it a shot this weeked just to test the waters. I was wondering if the XL rides come randomly, or better luck will be at places such as airports, stadiums an so on ?


Wow, you can add a vehicle over 10 years old? Pings will be far and few between, what state is NNJ? It all depends on your market.


----------



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wow, you can add a vehicle over 10 years old? Pings will be far and few between, what state is NNJ? It all depends on your market.


North New Jersey, and yes i can add a 10+ years old vehicle, the age for XL is similar to X, the only requirement is that its a larger car SUV with a 3rd row seat, but i could be wrong on that.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I disagree with he won’t have many pings. I only run premium rides and XL compromises a large majority of my requests. Tons of X and Lyft vehicles out there but far less XL vehicles.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Tnycman said:


> North New Jersey, and yes i can add a 10+ years old vehicle, the age for XL is similar to X, the only requirement is that its a larger car SUV with a 3rd row seat, but i could be wrong on that.


Different markets have different rules on the age. XL is 6 or more seatbelts for PAX. Some vehicles are excluded like vans.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Vans are the choice for XL here. Wish they were not allowed but then they'd just buy an SUV!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> Vans are the choice for XL here. Wish they were not allowed but then they'd just buy an SUV!


Van or a mini van?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, vans are not allowed, I meant to say Mini-vans (even the Mercedes Metris but not allowed on black lux nor black lux XL). My bad. Need more sleep.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

Tnycman said:


> I added my 2008 Audi Q7 to my vehicles which qualifies for Uber XL, I'm going to use it for XL only no X at all. Will give it a shot this weeked just to test the waters. I was wondering if the XL rides come randomly, or better luck will be at places such as airports, stadiums an so on ?


Welcome, BTW. Do you have the tdi or fsi engine? Also, with the recent rate cuts, the difference between x and xl is minimal. It's not worth to do only xl anymore.

For the amount of time and effort it will take to pack 6 pax and their luggage and make only 4$/6$ more over x, is NOT worth it.

If I were you I'd scan all xl pickups accordingly and decide then if it's worthwhile - it's what I do.

Last part is you'll get Uber x requests from pax that need an XL, (they're trying to game the system) so it will be up to you have them cancel and rerequest accordingly to an XL platform. Some pax will get mad some upset, at the end if you do allow it then you're only hurting yourself by no getting paid for the proper platform.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Tnycman said:


> I added my 2008 Audi Q7 to my vehicles which qualifies for Uber XL, I'm going to use it for XL only no X at all. Will give it a shot this weeked just to test the waters. I was wondering if the XL rides come randomly, or better luck will be at places such as airports, stadiums an so on ?


Same area, Bergen, and I hardly get any XL. It is totally random.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

I drive XL in Phoenix. You have to have Xl patients. If you turn your x back on you might miss an XL that would pop up the next minute.


----------



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

UberPete1911 said:


> Welcome, BTW. Do you have the tdi or fsi engine? Also, with the recent rate cuts, the difference between x and xl is minimal. It's not worth to do only xl anymore.
> 
> For the amount of time and effort it will take to pack 6 pax and their luggage and make only 4$/6$ more over x, is NOT worth it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Its the FSI. I will give it a shot with the XL only won't be switching th X on. Wanna see how that is going to work out.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

12345678 said:


> I drive XL in Phoenix. You have to have Xl patients. If you turn your x back on you might miss an XL that would pop up the next minute.


Hey... Didn't they drop rates for you guys to 35c a mile? Just curious how everyone is coping...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Don't know anything about your market. Here I go XL only at certain times or certain days, otherwise its just random. I do park nerd my initial fishing hole because. I often pull XL unicorns from near there But I am open to X as well.


----------



## 8figgas (Jul 14, 2016)

Tnycman said:


> I added my 2008 Audi Q7 to my vehicles which qualifies for Uber XL, I'm going to use it for XL only no X at all. Will give it a shot this weeked just to test the waters. I was wondering if the XL rides come randomly, or better luck will be at places such as airports, stadiums an so on ?


Good luck with that... You'll be switching on the X in no time


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

UberPete1911 said:


> Hey... Didn't they drop rates for you guys to 35c a mile? Just curious how everyone is coping...


Yes they dropped regular Lyft to $0.35 and xl to like $0.52. I don't drive Lyft now like a lot of drivers stopped driving for them. I've also noticed I don't see as many Lyft amp lights driving around like before

During the winter is our visitor season here in Phoenix and almost everyone brings golf clubs. XL is in great demand during the winter


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Tnycman said:


> I added my 2008 Audi Q7 to my vehicles which qualifies for Uber XL, I'm going to use it for XL only no X at all. Will give it a shot this weeked just to test the waters. I was wondering if the XL rides come randomly, or better luck will be at places such as airports, stadiums an so on ?


You're going to have to become somewhat savvy or you're going to be very, very bored. It more or less pays the same as X for short trips but you're blessed w/ twice as many drunks putting their oily hands on your windows, messing with your radio and not tipping. XL is lots of fun, I promise. Average Uptown knocking around I run Select and X only. A little bit further out when a group of f*cktards may need to get from Frisco to Dallas, I'll do XL (I NEED TO BE PAID TO PUT UP WITH IT)...


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

@Tnycman have you already bagged it? Just curious, not being snarky


----------



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

I always bagged it brother, can't afford another child lmao..


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Tnycman said:


> I always bagged it brother, can't afford another child lmao..


Oh, ha-ha. Meant quit driving yet? If you're still driving hope it's going well


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It's all about positioning and knowing when to drive. Ask yourself this, if I needed a XL ride when and where would I be.

I run XL and Select with some comfort or x rides mixed in when I am trying to move to a better position.

It requires patience and strategy which most ants get bored easily so they would rather be pimping out miles for the sake of the mental state of being busy.

My motto is quality over quantity which I prefer to come into contact with the least amount of riders and maximize my dollar per mile. 60 miles in 60 minutes multiple by your current market rates is the maximum you can earn at base. The Uber Pro gimmick has tricked drivers into taking anything and everything and the flat surge scam has allowed Uber to maximize its profits at the expense of a drivers car and time.

I see drivers doing 50-100+ ride a week. I average 30-40. I would like to believe my vehicle has less wear and tear as I am stopping, accelerating less. And all them dirty asses on my seats sliding in and out or the door slams. I am pretty sure a great majority of ants have no plan to repair or replace their vehicles. Goto the airport lot and just look at tires and conditions of cars.

Drive smarter not harder! I do all this in a Kia Sorento.

This was last Sunday Funday, my favorite day to drive!


----------



## Tnycman (Sep 22, 2019)

Still driving Uber, but not XL, i was testing the waters, decided against it.
As far as for Uber its going well granted i been doing for some extra money, but i don't think I could do it full time and live of Uber, eventhough i know i could pull a decent amount on money.
Honestly, uber has helped me for what i wanted and a bit more, I'm sure lots of people here will disagree with the car wearing out and low pay, i personally have archived what I'm looking for, get the cash to help mw grow my other business(yes i have another business besides my 9-5 and Uber).



Funky Monkey said:


> Oh, ha-ha. Meant quit driving yet? If you're still driving hope it's going well


Wow, that looks good, where i am in Northen New Jersey from what i saw it was that you can't make it unless you ran both XL and X, which i am not willing to do, indid get tons of compliments running the X few times, but complements wont pay the bills.
More power to you!



#professoruber said:


> It's all about positioning and knowing when to drive. Ask yourself this, if I needed a XL ride when and where would I be.
> 
> I run XL and Select with some comfort or x rides mixed in when I am trying to move to a better position.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Uber Comfort has ruined XL


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Tnycman said:


> I added my 2008 Audi Q7 to my vehicles which qualifies for Uber XL, I'm going to use it for XL only no X at all. Will give it a shot this weeked just to test the waters. I was wondering if the XL rides come randomly, or better luck will be at places such as airports, stadiums an so on ?


First you need to consider what it's going to cost you for fuel (mpg) to justify using a larger vehicle. Second your vehicle is 11yers old, how much will it cost you for repairs, tires, shocks, and overall wear and tear. 
XL rides are about 1 in 20 rides, you'll need to accept a lot of Uber X rides or you'll not get enough rides to justify your time.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I am thinking of an XL capable vehicle for my next Uber car. My question is this; for those in a market where an XL is a rare species, don't you end up with a significantly higher avg. pickup time?

-------------


Nina2 said:


> Uber Comfort has ruined XL


Why? Are you saying most people were picking XL for the roominess as opposed to the extra cargo space?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I am thinking of an XL capable vehicle for my next Uber car. My question is this; for those in a market where an XL is a rare species, don't you end up with a significantly higher avg. pickup time?
> 
> -------------
> 
> Why? Are you saying most people were picking XL for the roominess as opposed to the extra cargo space?


Its more like that Uber comfort has increased wait time for XL but you still get rides if your patient


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I am thinking of an XL capable vehicle for my next Uber car. My question is this; for those in a market where an XL is a rare species, don't you end up with a significantly higher avg. pickup time?
> 
> -------------
> 
> Why? Are you saying most people were picking XL for the roominess as opposed to the extra cargo space?


1. Bigger people want more space and XL was the cheapest option
2. Customers want a better experience and car so they ordered XL or Select which were the cheapest option if they wanted to upgrade.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Tnycman said:


> I added my 2008 Audi Q7 to my vehicles which qualifies for Uber XL, I'm going to use it for XL only no X at all. Will give it a shot this weeked just to test the waters. I was wondering if the XL rides come randomly, or better luck will be at places such as airports, stadiums an so on ?


Uber will give you long pick-ups with XL.....Xl doesnt pay for long pickups.....they wager you will accept ping because its XL...when you get there it will be one person going a short distance and short time....so your xl fare will be pennies more than x....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

luckytown said:


> Uber will give you long pick-ups with XL.....Xl doesnt pay for long pickups.....they wager you will accept ping because its XL...when you get there it will be one person going a short distance and short time....so your xl fare will be pennies more than x....


Out in the burbs I turn XL off because most likely I will get 20 mile away XL pings which would be a $12 long-pickup fee if I was on X. XL only makes sense if the pickup is less than 7 minutes away. Most XL rides are also very short distance.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> Its more like that Uber comfort has increased wait time for XL but you still get rides if your patient


Yeah, be patient. just don't hold your breath.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Out in the burbs I turn XL off because most likely I will get 20 mile away XL pings which would be a $12 long-pickup fee if I was on X. XL only makes sense if the pickup is less than 7 minutes away. Most XL rides are also very short distance.


It's all about positioning. All I do is XL and select. Dead miles are going to happen but 7 minutes away is like 1-5 miles in most markets.

It's all about how much you make per mile at the end of the day and knowing your market. This is my typical morning. Less rides means less risk.

Short rides happen when you put yourself in a area where short rides happen. It's like me doing into downtown Dallas and saying XL rides are all short. Yes they are because an airport is within 10 miles and most people stay local. That changes later at night.

I drove 104 total miles to achieve this with a deadhead back to home base while I finished up some shopping. What irks me is the lack of tips and all had tons of luggage. They all earned a 1 star. Lmao.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> It's all about positioning. All I do is XL and select. Dead miles are going to happen but 7 minutes away is like 1-5 miles in most markets.
> 
> It's all about how much you make per mile at the end of the day and knowing your market. This is my typical morning. Less rides means less risk.
> 
> ...


Reno is also a smaller city, so it's different in my market. If I'm in the burbs, I will get XL ride requests that are downtown. That means I drive 20 miles from the suburb so that someone can do a bar-hop, meanwhile I am missing out on the possibility of an X ride that will go from the burbs to town, or a far away X ride that will pay the long pickup fee for me to go towards them. XL Rides to the airport are pretty rare. They happen, but it would murder my acceptance rate to leave XL on in the suburbs. I'll do LYFT XL in the suburbs since Lyft acceptance rate does not matter, but I reject most Lyft rides since there is no long pickup fee on Lyft and almost all Lyft rides, X or XL, are over 10 minutes away. Even in the burbs, it seems like I'm most likely to get a 15 minute away XL request to bring a flat screen TV from WalMart to the apartments across the street, undoubtedly with hopes that I will help them get the TV up the stairs, than to get an XL trip into town.


----------

